
Show HN: Simpl Analytics – Game analytics for indie game developers - sebastianlinden
Time to simplify analytics. Simpl Analytics is a free analytics tool for indie game developers and game studios. By extracting retention data from Simpl Analytics you are able to calculate retention, total users, new users, DAU &amp; MAU.<p>Our mission is to bring transparency to the game industry. By growing a community of game enthusiasts we will focus on benchmarking analysis and giving actionable insight based on changes in your game. Would love to hear your thoughts, and what you&#x27;d like to see&#x2F;measure :)
======
sebastianlinden
[https://simplanalytics.com](https://simplanalytics.com)

